# Squirrel hunting with airgun



## scott stokes (Nov 20, 2012)

I like to hunt squirrel with my airgun.I only take a couple when I hunt to use as yote bait.If there is any one you know that wants fresh squirrel I would be glad to take several for them.(Dawson,Forsyth county's ) I can bring the squirrels to them.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 20, 2012)

That was my favorite pastime years ago. I had a .20 caliber Sheridan pump. Wish I still had it!


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is my air rifle


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice gun. I have a Remington Vantage 1200. Not the best but a good starter rifle. I have shot about 12 with mine this year. What kind of rifle is that?


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 20, 2012)

It is a evanix AR6 it is a pcp.
.22cal it shoots a 32.4 grain pellet at 950fps,it will not shoot light pellets good at all.the squirrel in photo was 50yrd shot.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 20, 2012)

It's hard to beat them Sheridan


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 20, 2012)

I have never shot the Remington but any the spring guns get better the more you shoot them.you also can send them to a tuner and it is a totally different gun.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have had a problem with getting it to shoot tight. About the best I can get out of it is 2" groups. I have tried all types of pellets. Not sure mabye its just me? Really want a Gamo Big Cat or a Whisper.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 20, 2012)

Kmaxwell3,
What yardage you getting 2" groups?t does take a lot of practice with springers.the most important is not holding it tight,you can not keep the force of the spring from moving the gun.also a lot of the time the crown of the barrel is not good and it will clip the pellets.it is easy to recrown one.
I forgot also you may be shooting to light of pellet.try different weights.


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (Nov 21, 2012)

I've hit 14 off in my backyard with my Crossman .177 this yr. Same gun i have used since i was a kid. I have killed many a tree rat with it. 

Good Times.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2012)

Sighted in my new Beeman and it is accurate enough.  I was at 20 yards and could tell when I adjusted the scope correctly versus incorrectly.  By the time it was over, I was able to bring them within the size of a half dollar consistently.  Don't know if the cat, hawk, or pellet will get'm first but the squirrels have been on notice for a while now.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 21, 2012)

Any of you guys around cumming ga.if so maybe we can get together and hunt.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 21, 2012)

scott stokes said:


> Kmaxwell3,
> What yardage you getting 2" groups?t does take a lot of practice with springers.the most important is not holding it tight,you can not keep the force of the spring from moving the gun.also a lot of the time the crown of the barrel is not good and it will clip the pellets.it is easy to recrown one.
> I forgot also you may be shooting to light of pellet.try different weights.



About 20 yards. I have figured out that you can't hold it to tight like you said but still can't get good groups. Will try to get some heavyer pellets. What is the grown?


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 22, 2012)

Then crown is the end of the barrel you usually can look at it and see if there are any burs or any thing.i will try to find a link about it.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is a method I read about many years ago in the 
National Rifleman, and have used to good effect on hundreds of 
guns since: 
I recommend experimenting on inexpensive guns, or even a length of barrel first before recrowning a prized gun. Barrels with recessed crowns cannot be lapped using this method. Guns that cannot shoot round groups are good candidates for recrowning, and I have never seen accuracy get worse as a 
result of a properly down recrown by this method. 
Supplies: 
(1) brass, roundheaded screw with a head about 4-6mm dia. 
(1 gram) very fine lapping compund (I use JB Bore Paste, but Toothpaste can work too). 
(1)magnifying glass, 4-10X 
(1)Drillmotor od drillpress 
(5) airgun pellets 
Procedure: 
1. Insert an airgun pellet into the muzzle and push it in with a pencil to a depth of 4mm. 
2. Chuck the brass screw in the drillmotor or press chuck, setting the rpm a the slowest speed if possible. 
3. "Charge" (gob some on) the screwhead with lapping compound. 
4. Very lightly engage the screwhead against the crown area of the muzzle and start the motor. 
5. Using a rocking, rotating motion, lap the crown until a slight ball-shaped depression is lapped into the crown. Rotate the barrel 90 degrees every few seconds during the lapping process, all the while "rockin" the screw head or barrel to maintain the round shape of the screwhead and distribute the lapping action across the entire screwhead surface. 
6. Check your progress every 50-60 seconds by wiping the crown clean and examining the edges of the rifling lands where the meet the lapped crown surface. When there is a perfectly even, sharp margin on every land and grooveas it meets the crowned surface you are done. If it becomes obvious the original crown is so deep and ragged the lapping is not effective the barrel must be carefully filed or machined back to eliminate all or most of the original crown before lapping (only expert metalworkers should peform this phase). 
7. Push the pellet out of the bore from the breech end and clean the barrel (from the breech of course). 
8. Testfire ... it is not uncommon for the Zero to shift, this is nearly always a sign the original crown was bad, and accuracy will improve. good luck ... go easy, experiment first! 

Springers may be hot, But Co2 is COOL!!

CJ
Co2UNE
http://homepages.go.com/~cjpitts/Co2UNE.html


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 22, 2012)

You also can go to the airgun forums and search for crown lots of info there.network54 is a good forum they also call it the yellow forum


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 22, 2012)

A quick review of the game regs, reveals that airguns are legal for squirrels,oops!


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 22, 2012)

Fishfryer I am confused about your statement oops did I miss something?


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 22, 2012)

scott stokes said:


> Fishfryer I am confused about your statement oops did I miss something?



I posted that I thought that only 22 rimfires,and shotguns loaded with #4 shot or smaller were legal for squirrels. That had been the regs as long as I can remember. I went to the DNR website and looked up the regulations,after reading them,I deleted my post. In other words OOPS!


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 22, 2012)

That's funny.
I think some air rifles should not be used because they don't put out enough energy.I know if you hit them right it will kill them but most air gunners don't practice enough with there rifle.i like to hunt with the new guys so they can see the difference in accuracy and power.the gun I shoot is very accurate I shoot the squirrel in the photo at 50yards behind the ear,also it shoots 60ftlbs where most average air rifles shoot under 20ftlbs.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 23, 2012)

I got myself a new Gamo this year. Rated at 1400 fps with the right pellet. Came with scope, and it took about 10 minutes, but I got it hitting dime sized groups at 10 yds, so I think I'll be able to pop a few squirrels. Have a neighbor that's been after me for a year or so to come thin his out. I believe I'll do just that! They eat good too......


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 23, 2012)

Cool go get them.i have never seen so many in my life they are every where.while hunting deer there is nothing to see 25 at one time.i hunt eight different spots for deer and it is covered up with them tree rats.i hunt with two different air rifles the one I posted here is very loud the other one I hunt with is extra quiet.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 23, 2012)

Alligood729 what cal. Is it I am assuming .177 if so you can go to pyramid air and get some heavy pellets for it and it want shoot as fast but it will knock them out of the tree.


----------



## Stieet (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a .177 Gamo Silent Cat break barrel springer rifle . I shoot Predator PolyMag pellets and routinely  kill squirrels at 35 yards.

With the Predator pellets its sub sonic and very quiet.

For the most wary ones in the back yard I have shot them out of my pop up blind.


----------



## Lineside Fever (Nov 29, 2012)

Stieet said:


> I have a .177 Gamo Silent Cat break barrel springer rifle . I shoot Predator PolyMag pellets and routinely  kill squirrels at 35 yards.
> 
> With the Predator pellets its sub sonic and very quiet.
> 
> For the most wary ones in the back yard I have shot them out of my pop up blind.


  8.0 grain or 16.0 grain which would you recommend and can they be bought at Academy or BP?


----------



## Stieet (Nov 29, 2012)

Lineside Fever said:


> 8.0 grain or 16.0 grain which would you recommend and can they be bought at Academy or BP?



The 8.0 grain with the red polymer pointed tip. Yes they are available almost everywhere.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 29, 2012)

I am the match director for the Rimfire Benchrest matches at River Bend Gun Club and would like to see if I could get some air gun shooters to come out to our matches. We would shoot both 25 yards and 50 yards.


 I have a Daystate CRX .177 that is a tack driver and will shoot right through a tree rat. I have it set up for 850 FPS with JCB Heavies.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 29, 2012)

Rayjay,what would it cost for us to shoot there.i live close (369 and banister rd)I would have to get some practice in.i don't have a gun that can compete with that daystate you have, but i love to shoot.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 29, 2012)

The entry fee is $15. Our next match is not 'til Sunday, March 24.

Your rifle might surprise you. I haven't shot mine much at 50 yds but it would probably be like shooting a 22 lr at 100. A lot of guess work and WHATHAHECK ! when the wind changes slightly.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 29, 2012)

I would have to use my discovery because the AR6 loves air only 6-8 real accurate shots.then refill.its 60ft gun great for hunting.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW. My Daystate will do 50 to 60 no problem.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 29, 2012)

Now that one looks a little different then the daystates I have seen.I can not turn the AR6 down.
I think I miss understood your post you ment 50-60 shots not 50-60fpe?


----------



## buffalojoe29 (Nov 30, 2012)

scott stokes said:


> Any of you guys around cumming ga.if so maybe we can get together and hunt.



Hi Scott, 

I work up in Cumming and live in Marietta. I would love to have someone to go squirrel hunting with in Forsyth if you are still interested. I would also like to do a little rabbit hunting as well. 

PM me if you are interested. 


Thanks, 

Joey


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 30, 2012)

Buffalo joe that sounds good I am busy for the next couple of weeks but still may have a day here and there.


----------



## buffalojoe29 (Dec 1, 2012)

scott stokes said:


> Buffalo joe that sounds good I am busy for the next couple of weeks but still may have a day here and there.



Awesome, thanks for the reply. I will PM you.


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 1, 2012)

Leaving in a couple minutes with my 22 cal Benjamin 392. 
I used to"live" on the Airgun forums. My 392 has a Butterfly mod which quiets it down even more and is more efficient in metering the air(after an 8 pump shot- 4 pumps on follow up shots give the same power).  I have 3 RWS also but they are like lugging an M-1 Garand.


----------



## scott stokes (Dec 1, 2012)

My AR is very heavy I take the discovery if going on long hunt.


----------



## scott stokes (Dec 13, 2012)

Sniper62 did you have any luck?


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 13, 2012)

i killed quite a few when all i was allowed to use was my pelet gun


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2012)

Can you hunt tree rats over corn?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Shades of the past !!!!!!!!!!!!

Killed my first squirrel with a Benjamin 22 cal pump up gun....
7-8 pumps and if I could see it, i could kill it....No scope.....

I was about 10 yrs old......Bet I killed a hundred squirrels with it..
and a couple of possums that were laid up in squirrel nests.....


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 14, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> Can you hunt tree rats over corn?



Southern Zone only, during full moon, Tuesdays & Fridays, with RWS airguns only. 177 cal restritions.


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 16, 2012)

scott stokes said:


> Sniper62 did you have any luck?



Nope, made it down to creek and had to return home for an errand. I'll have to try this coming thursday or friday afternoons.


----------

